# Mead Ranger Power Cycle



## chitown (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of the Ranger Power Cycle:

View attachment 62019

Or how about these bad azz Ranger scooters:

View attachment 62020 View attachment 62021 

I would love to have any one of these machines:

View attachment 62022


----------



## OldRider (Aug 21, 2012)

Never heard of these but that first one is a thing of beauty!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 22, 2012)

I've seen several variations of that first motor kit. They always seem to be attached to a crappy girls bike, always wanted to put one on something deluxe.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2012)

Real cool Chi....


----------

